# Sticky  ViP722 - L7.25 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith

New version start spooling for all NEW factory boxes only.


----------



## FarmerBob

Great. A new release on the way. Don't have it yet, but I hope it's a lot better than L7.24 (Major big "F"ing Dog).


----------



## P Smith

It should be expanded to all DVRs, if it begin cover all new installs.


----------



## kucharsk

I'd be happy if I could hit backwards skip more than a few times without randomly ending up about 15 minutes back.


----------



## JmC

You won't be happy.


----------



## P Smith

Spool expanded (110W tp21) to four (actually one and three individual numbers) ranges of old DVRs:
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].':
R0083143399-R0085625849 
R0087329595-R0087329595 
R0086643411-R0086643411 
R0087811569-R0087811569


----------



## P Smith

Range exapnded:
'1...' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].':
R0083143399-*R0086669931* 
R0087329595-R0087329595 
R0087811569-R0087811569


----------



## FarmerBob

Got my update this morning and right off the EPG locked up. Upon selecting a station it changed in the video window, but the guide portion did not go away. I could change stations but the guide would still stay up. I did a 10 sec "pulled plug" reset, that I usually do once I see an update has been installed, that fixed it and it hasn't happened again. I'm curious as to what other "surprises" are in store?


----------



## John H Jackson

kucharsk said:


> I'd be happy if I could hit backwards skip more than a few times without randomly ending up about 15 minutes back.





JmC said:


> You won't be happy.


I wish I could understand why everybody (Dish and everybody else) is ignoring this problem.

WTF is going on???


----------



## P Smith

John H Jackson said:


> I wish I could understand why everybody (Dish and everybody else) is ignoring this problem.
> 
> WTF is going on???


Nothing special .. as usual ... we are talking, they are working - it's parallel universes.


----------



## Hunter Green

Is this really about 7.25 or is it 7.52?


----------



## John H Jackson

P Smith said:


> they are working


Working this problem? Really? I wish I could find the slightest evidence. Seems to me like they've been ignoring it for many months.


----------



## P Smith

altidude said:


> I had to do a front panel reset on my 722k again tonight. The 722k stopped responding to the remote and then the picture just went black. Last night the guide froze on screen. I was going weeks between a forced restart until this firmware arrived and now two days in a row.


You pick wrong thread.

There is two of them:

722*k* - L7.*52*

722 - L7.*25*


----------



## P Smith

John H Jackson said:


> Working this problem? Really? I wish I could find the slightest evidence. Seems to me like they've been ignoring it for many months.


Well ... since the worlds are not crossing and they has own problem to solve ...


----------



## rochrunner

I had a separate thread about this problem, but since my software is L725 I'll mention it here:

I'm also having the problem that the DVR occasionally stops responding to buttons on the remote other than those used to directly change channels (channel up/down, numeric keypas). Pressing the Guide or DVR buttons does nothing, although I do not get a black screen as others have reported.

Forcing a reset or power cycle is the only way to get it working again.


----------



## John H Jackson

JmC said:


> You won't be happy.





P Smith said:


> Well ... since the worlds are not crossing and they has own problem to solve ...


Wow. This is really discouraging. As I say, I'm a newbie here and have only ever had one nasty problem with DISH, but on this one, they've proven pretty useless so far. When I found this place, I thought maybe this is where problems might get the attention they deserve.

I note that there seem to be folks from Dish tech services who pop their heads up here once in awhile.

But apparently I'm wrong to think / hope that they will get on top of these annoying problems. Seems really strange not to stay on top of these problems.


----------



## drewski11

I also had the problem of the receiver not responding to the remote that "rochrunner" mentioned above. 

A reset on the front panel fixed the issue and it hadn't happened since.


----------



## kucharsk

Basically the "trick play" functions of skipping backwards and forwards have been broken in one way or another for *years*; I don't expect they'll *ever* get it right.


----------



## gschroed

kucharsk said:


> Basically the "trick play" functions of skipping backwards and forwards have been broken in one way or another for *years*; I don't expect they'll *ever* get it right.


Afraid that you are correct. When we first got a 622, "trick play" worked great. Then Dish had the problems with Tivo, and ever since then it has been impossible to stop the action and then step through frame by frame. The picture is liable to jump anywhere. This has been the case on a couple of 622's, our first 722, and now a replacement 722. And it is not the case that the receiver has to jump to a "key frame". No way that "key frames" are 15 minutes, or more, apart.


----------



## Charise

gschroed said:


> The picture is liable to jump anywhere. This has been the case on a couple of 622's, our first 722, and now a replacement 722. And it is not the case that the receiver has to jump to a "key frame". No way that "key frames" are 15 minutes, or more, apart.


I have this happen very rarely, not even within the past 4 months can I remember it happening. If I do see it, it seems to happen on one program and that show only--so after it happens, I know to "skip" slowly--not my usual of 4 clicks at a time.

Sorry you are having problems, but if others have it happen only as often as I do, I doubt it's a high priority for the technical staff. Unplugging the receiver for 10 seconds is about the only advice I can offer, and it sounds like you've done that. Good luck!


----------



## 4bama

gschroed said:


> Afraid that you are correct. When we first got a 622, "trick play" worked great. Then Dish had the problems with Tivo, and ever since then it has been impossible to stop the action and then step through frame by frame. The picture is liable to jump anywhere. This has been the case on a couple of 622's, our first 722, and now a replacement 722. And it is not the case that the receiver has to jump to a "key frame". No way that "key frames" are 15 minutes, or more, apart.


You're right about single-frame skip mode...this is a different problem that using skip during normal speed play back.

If you pause the recording, then use the skip back or skip forward expecting to skip a single frame at a time you will get unpredictable results..skip back is worse than skip forward a single frame...

Frame mode skip forward works pretty well if you continue to press skip forward to get frame-by-frame skips..but pause between skips and the next skip may take you many seconds forward..

Frame mode skip-back usually only works for one or two frames back, then totally unpredictable...pause for a few seconds between frame-skip back commands and you may even skip back to the beginning of the program..

These problems don't show up using skip-forward or skip-back in normal playback speed...IF you pause slightly between skips..skip-forward is a reliable 30 seconds and skip-back is a reliable 10 seconds...but must have a slight pause between skip commands..

The pause-skip-forward or pause-skip-back problems have been in my 622 since day 1...5 or 6 years with my original 622...one of the earliest manufactured and issued..


----------



## FarmerBob

Found the next problem that I am having. I can not add time in Minutes Early or Late when setting up a timer. It just doesn’t stick when saved. Can not change it in current timers. Can only change in skipped timers while restoring them. Have also noticed that if the timer has extensions on it, whether the extensions are applied is hit or miss. I went through a folder of the same program and all had different time lengths, which supports the hit or miss theory. 

I'm already having programming getting the ends chopped of as it is. This is no help.


----------



## tymekeeper

So what is the update to 7.25 supposed to address? The only problem I might have and have had is the adding time to a timer. I"ll find out this week since I had a couple of shows back to back and I added time and changed them to not be back to back.


----------



## tymekeeper

tymekeeper said:


> So what is the update to 7.25 supposed to address? The only problem I might have and have had is the adding time to a timer. I"ll find out this week since I had a couple of shows back to back and I added time and changed them to not be back to back.


My time adding worked the other day for "white collar" after I moved "covert affairs" to record the later broadcast. next I'll try with "rizoli and isles" and "franklin and Bash" back to back.


----------



## FarmerBob

tymekeeper said:


> My time adding worked the other day for "white collar" after I moved "covert affairs" to record the later broadcast. next I'll try with "rizoli and isles" and "franklin and Bash" back to back.


Before this last "update", the ends of all programs were getting cut off as it was. But they could be "adjusted" somewhat (not as good as you can on a TiVo though). Now they are really getting cut off and I can not, no matter what I do, add time on the ends of timers. Every schedule shows all the skipped episodes with the extended time and they can be adjusted. But the one that is going to record has no extended time and there is nothing that you can do with it. Skipped do, recorded don't. Now what's that all about?

I spend more time balancing timers and hunting down encore performances to make up for the "incomplete" regular timers, than I do watching things. This is another serious issue and I'm about done. Lately every new "update" brings on some Harbinger of Doom. You'd think DISH had it down by now. Guess not.


----------



## Kevin Brown

^^^

I need to check my software rev, but I've noticed this is a lot worse than it used to be too. Maybe their clock is off?

I always blame the networks for this, but maybe Dish has something to do with it too.


----------



## FarmerBob

Kevin Brown said:


> ^^^
> 
> I need to check my software rev, but I've noticed this is a lot worse than it used to be too. Maybe their clock is off?
> 
> I always blame the networks for this, but maybe Dish has something to do with it too.


I've been saying that their clocks are off for a long time. Lately, since things have been getting worse, I have been using stop watches, NIST calibrated clocks and contacting the networks to meter all this and it's DISH that is off. And more so since the last update. Deep down I think it may have something to do with basically not trying to infringe on how perfect TiVo performs in this manner. All I remember is that their timers are far more logical and user friendly when adding and subtracting time from a timer. Which rarely needed to be done.

I am now getting more of the programs cut off and timers that are set to add 2 minutes on the end, that is if the timer will allow it, not adding it. It'll say 2, 3, 4, 5, etc. extra, when it should only be 2, all on the same timer for the same program, but it's physically not there. I had one folder of the same program that airs nightly with several different lengths of time. That is what is listed. Now what is actually there, which is most accurately depicted by the over all time in the pause progress bar.

I'm long over being told that it's the networks and that they have to fix it. There is a lot wrong here and yes it is getting worse as they roll out updates. I hope they get it figured out soon.

Is any one that has a Hopper having these issues? I haven't read or heard of anyone mention this. I have been wondering if it's DISH in general or certain models. I am looking at a 2H/3J system, but only if they don't hack up the programs.


----------



## Kevin Brown

For kicks, if I can remember tonight, I'll check the time that Dish gives me vs some atomic clock sites. If Dish is truly off, maybe we can get a DIRT person to get this fixed.


----------



## tymekeeper

Kevin Brown said:


> For kicks, if I can remember tonight, I'll check the time that Dish gives me vs some atomic clock sites. If Dish is truly off, maybe we can get a DIRT person to get this fixed.


I have an Atomic Clock and I checked it against Dish Time and it was right on the second.

I added 1 minute early and 1 late to and Existing timer (Dallas) and it recorded 1hr and 2 minutes. Haven't watched yet to see if it starts and ends one minute though.


----------



## FarmerBob

Kevin Brown said:


> For kicks, if I can remember tonight, I'll check the time that Dish gives me vs some atomic clock sites. If Dish is truly off, maybe we can get a DIRT person to get this fixed.


The kicker is that I have found is that the clock is good, it's how the timers fire off. Or don't. The DISH clock and the networks are UCT. But I am still really having issues with timer options and if they are executed. Or not. Or if the variances can be added to and when in the process of the timer.


----------



## P Smith

Actually the clock is *GMT* [UTC] as all sat's system tables carry it by DVB standards.


----------



## FarmerBob

P Smith said:


> Actually the clock is *GMT* [UTC] as all sat's system tables carry it by DVB standards.


That what I meant Universal Coordinated Time. With the emphasis on "coordinated".


----------



## P Smith

*UTC* - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coordinated_Universal_Time


----------



## FarmerBob

P Smith said:


> *UTC* - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coordinated_Universal_Time


TOMATO - OTAMOT


----------



## P Smith

bObRemraF ?


----------



## FarmerBob

P Smith said:


> bObRemraF ?


_"SO YOU KNOW THE KIND OF DAY I'M HAVING!"_ Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Kevin Brown

Yeah, the DVR's clock is fine. I suppose you'd have to watch the receiver is you ticked up to when the timer is supposed to go on, and then off, and see if it's firing correctly. But if we're missing the end of shows, the timer is ending earlier than the set end time?

I always blamed the networks because they just don't like us habitual timeshifters. 

I have the std default minus 1 min at the beg and plus 3 at the end of shows, but my kids' cartoons sometimes butt-end up against my shows and I don't get the +3 min at the ends.


----------



## Kevin Brown

I did some more checking. If you hit the DVR button 3 times I believe, to get to the schedule, then you page up to look at what's already been completed, pick an entry, then hit info, you can get scheduled start and stop times, and actual start and stop times.

(This is from another thread where that's persons timers are going off 2 min late.)

My scheduled and actual times all match. I checked about 10 shows. The USA network was heavily represented. So if the timers are all firing when they're supposed to, the only conclusion I can reach is that it's the networks, USA primarily in my case, and for Longmire too on A&E, it's the networks that are shifting the start and end times specifically to screw with a habitual DVR'er like myself. (I rarely watch anything live anymore. The Super Bowl, the Stanley Cup game 7 when Pittsburgh played in '09, that kind of thing.)

Doesn't seem to be a Dish problem, or a DVR problem.


----------

